# General > General Chat >  7th Annual Jamboree

## BornthatWay

OK so I have been preaching to the choir about getting folks to come to the Jamboree. How about we get some suggestions as to where folks would like to have the next one. We have an entire year to plan so folks cannot say I did not have time to schedule the time off. We have been doing this around the 3rd weekend of October so that we can enjoy the fall foliage and it is not so darn hot with lots of bugs. So folks let's get to thinking about some places we might want to consider.

----------


## kyratshooter

I have now been to 4 jamborees and we have not been to a "bad place" yet.

Group camps in any of the State or National Parks seem well suited to our diverse needs.

This last one was really a fantastic site., but so was last year, and the year before......

Strangely enough, if we stick to the last full weekend of Oct we have good weather too.  We got a little drizzle in '13, but nothing major.

----------


## BornthatWay

I have only been to 2 due to some health issues but it is a great time.  Let's put our thinking caps on and find another great site. I think bathrooms and showers are pretty essential as we are not survival camping but going for car camping which means we do bring creature comforts.

----------


## tjwilhelm

I've really wanted to attend the last three years; but, similar to what BornthatWay mentioned above, reconstructive surgeries and work schedule have been getting in the way.  All the choices we make, and the actions we take, are a reflection of our real priorities.  Unfortunately, physical health and a living wage have taken priority over the pleasure and fun of making it to the Jamboree.  That said, I'm going to keep putting future Jamborees on the to-do list and work maneuver the old body and the old work schedule to allow the Jamboree to take first place on the priority list for the few days needed.

For next year, how about Rick's back yard?  If not there, I think Crash has already proven to have a good sense of what makes a good Jamboree location.

----------


## BornthatWay

Yes Crash has done a great job and I agree he makes a great organizer for the Jamboree.

----------


## hunter63

> Yes Crash has done a great job and I agree he makes a great organizer for the Jamboree.


Yes he does....and he like trees with colors,....hill mountains and valleys...and other picture taking subject stuff.

We already have next year on the to do list.

----------


## BornthatWay

Obviously me too H63.

----------


## crashdive123

My preference as H noted is mountains and fall colors, but that is only the preference of one person.  I've been to all six and have had a wonderful time at each.  I'm planning on being there.

TJ - our first one was in Indiana.

----------


## BornthatWay

The mountains are fine for me. I love fall. If we found the one this time we should be able to get any other place.

----------


## tjwilhelm

> My preference as H noted is mountains and fall colors, but that is only the preference of one person.  I've been to all six and have had a wonderful time at each.  I'm planning on being there.
> 
> TJ - our first one was in Indiana.


I wasn't serious with my first suggestion, Crash.  I was just trying to good-naturedly yank Rick's chain.  I was picturing a dozen people camping in his backyard, literally...using his bathroom...raiding his refrigerator...etc.   :Tt2: 

I, too, would prefer mountains or rolling hills, water, and fall colors.

----------


## wilderness medic

Is it always on the east coast? Ever come in west more?

----------


## crashdive123

> Is it always on the east coast? Ever come in west more?


So far we've done...
Indiana
Tennessee 
Kentucky 
Kentucky/Virginia 
North Carolina 
North Carolina

----------


## crashdive123

Once some of y'all get a little tired of winter we can always do one down in my neck of the woods.

----------


## hunter63

That would be good....Up for that.......looks like y'all are getting cold weather right now.......

Off in the distance......"Honey, gotta go pack that dinosaur gun, Crash says ....come on down".

----------


## wilderness medic

> Once some of y'all get a little tired of winter we can always do one down in my neck of the woods.


I vote Florida!  :Smile:  Been trying to plan a dive trip down there for a while with some buddies. Would give me another excuse to spend the money on a plane ticket and car.

----------


## natertot

The Tot Clan is in for next year, life and circumstances permitting. 

Just another thought. The Natchez Trail has some places in central TN. Seems like plenty of camping, parks, recreation, historic sites, etc. It is about where  North meets South and is 300mi further West than the last two but is still obtainable by those on the East Coast. Thinking that this might draw in some from KS, MO, AR, OK, East TX, MS and AL. 

Just brainstorming.

----------


## BornthatWay

That sounds like a good place that has many options for folks with things to do.

----------


## crashdive123

Thought I'd bump this thread up.  Time to start making plans.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are some threads from past Jamborees.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

----------


## oldsoldier

Would love to attend this year! I know the last few have been more centralized to make it easier for more members to be able to attend, and I understand that. The thing is for me with work responsibilities, family commitments, as well as local/ civic responsibilities ( travel costs also figure in a bit as well) It would be nice if we could have something a bit closer like the first one.

----------


## DSJohnson

Tennessee is a pretty place and it is only 8 or so hours from here!  I bet Fall is awesome.

----------


## natertot

Shall we all agree that this year's jamboree should take place the last full weekend of October? That would be October 23rd to the 25th which is a Friday through Sunday. 

I figured once we get the dates in stone, perhaps we can put more effort into location.

----------


## crashdive123

Those dates work for me.  I kind of like Thursday through Sunday since I drive as far as I do, but Friday works too.

----------


## natertot

I forgot we do Thursday here. Sorry, used to other shindigs. Thursday through Sunday, 22nd through 25th.

----------


## crashdive123

> The Tot Clan is in for next year, life and circumstances permitting. 
> 
> Just another thought. The Natchez Trail has some places in central TN. Seems like plenty of camping, parks, recreation, historic sites, etc. It is about where  North meets South and is 300mi further West than the last two but is still obtainable by those on the East Coast. Thinking that this might draw in some from KS, MO, AR, OK, East TX, MS and AL. 
> 
> Just brainstorming.


Any other suggestions on where to go this year?  It really is about time to make reservations.  The season ends for most places on the last day of October.  A lot of people come for the fall colors and places fill up kind of quick.  Tic Toc.

----------


## natertot

> Any other suggestions on where to go this year?  It really is about time to make reservations.  The season ends for most places on the last day of October.  A lot of people come for the fall colors and places fill up kind of quick.  Tic Toc.


I have made a few suggestions for locations throughout the thread here, I am pretty much open to where ever so other suggestions work. I know that you are good at finding some beautiful places as well, Crash so I am more than fine with any ideas you have. I am going to ask for those days off, although I may have school that Thursday so may not make it till Friday morning. If a location isn't decided upon, I'll find someplace to go regardless and pm at least one local to see if he wants to tag along. One way or another, I am going camping!

----------


## crashdive123

I've kind of steered where we have gone the past few years.  I'm good for anywhere - and if I'm looking on-line it's just basing a decision on somebody's write up.  I'm good for a place that we've been already or someplace new.

I think we had the best colors during year 2 at Bandy Creek.  

Thoughts?

----------


## natertot

I did not make it to year two at Bandy Creek. so I cannot attest. since I have never been there, I am definitely open to going. where is this located?

EDIT: I just found it on the Web.  Looks like a g oodles spot to me.

----------


## kyratshooter

Bandy Creek is a good site, especially at that time of year.  It is up on the plateau but not in the mountains.  Several historic spots to visit if one desires.  Alvin Your Home is about 1/2 hour away.

That would probably also be just a one day drive for Crash rather than two days.  Or two easy short days.

----------


## crashdive123

Group sites are booked.  Didn't check individual sites.  Last time we stayed there we each booked our own sites and were able to get fairly close together.  I checked the place we stayed last year and there are three of the seven group sits available.

I'm open to ideas, but I think we need to decide relatively quick.

----------


## kyratshooter

The park last year was good.

The place the year before was good.  Really liked that spot, creek, trout farm, Uncle Si and the bear hunters.

Cumberland Gap the year before that was good, except for the frat party across the road, which was a 1/1000 deal.

Mammoth Cave was good back in 2011.

They have all been good.

The only place I can think of on the eastern side would be down through the Smokies or into Cherokee NF.

We could go somewhere up through west VA or into the mid west, but that is a really long drive for the Crash family. 

Far as I'm concerned since Crash is doing the booking and planning you can just pick a spot and I'll show up.

----------


## natertot

I agree with Kyrat. Pick a spot and we'll show up. Just not at 3 am with horns honking!

----------


## kyratshooter

If you hear Nate honking we are under attack!

https://www.google.com/search?q=i+li...kAWJF5go_eg%3D

----------


## natertot

Please,  no more racoons! !!!!!!

----------


## BornthatWay

I really liked last years place just a little hard to find until you get there then they tell you the easy way to get there. Lol 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

OK folks.  We have reservations! Same place as last year - Briar Bottom Group Camp, Poplar loop.  Arrive Thursday, 10/22 and leave Sunday.  I'll post more details later.

Now we just need to know who is coming when they are able to make a committment.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Please,  no more racoons! !!!!!!


OK we had no problem with raccoons last year.

This time you get to play with the bears!

https://www.google.com/search?q=bear..._HqGKEbpVAM%3A

----------


## natertot

> OK we had no problem with raccoons last year.
> 
> This time you get to play with the bears!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bear..._HqGKEbpVAM%3A


(Grabs pen and notepad.....scribbles "place cooler behind KyRat's tent"......)

 :Whistling:

----------


## kyratshooter

A friend will help you move.

A real friend will help you move a dead bear in a state park!

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash

----------


## kyratshooter

I will be there.

----------


## natertot

The tot clan is looking to make a go of it.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots

----------


## madmax

I might be able to swing that.  I'll check with the social director.

edit-  She said yes if Max can come..

Madmax, Madmaxine, Max.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog

----------


## BornthatWay

We are planning to come also. Will see you Thursday as of now. Look forward to seeing everybody again.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way

----------


## BornthatWay

We will be there unless I have to have my Pacemaker replaced. Battery is getting low so could be done before but my luck I have a cardiology appointment the week before the Jamboree so he might not let me travel if it is really close to time to do it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way



Gotta get better batteries.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BornthatWay

Ha-ha! Yeah battery been in over 9 yrs. and life of batteries is a max of 10. So my energizer bunny needs a recharge. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## wareagle69

Algonquin park is reall really beautiful in the fall

----------


## natertot

> Ha-ha! Yeah battery been in over 9 yrs. and life of batteries is a max of 10. So my energizer bunny needs a recharge. 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If you come to the Jamboree, I'll be sure to bring my jumper cables. (Note: Red is positive, black is negative.....) :No:

----------


## BornthatWay

Sounds good natertot. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I can't believe the location, up to a week ago I was planning to move to that area.  Things are on hold right now, the next couple of weeks will determine if I'll move this Summer or wait until next Spring.

In any case, put me down to be at the rendezvous this year.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Algonquin park is reall really beautiful in the fall


War Eagle we are not allowed into Canada.

It's something about our idea of necessary camping gear not matching their idea of necessary camping gear.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors

----------


## natertot

> War Eagle we are not allowed into Canada.
> 
> It's something about our idea of necessary camping gear not matching their idea of necessary camping gear.


I concur. Something about us either not going, or not going because we got arrested at the border. I'd rather just not go!

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors

----------


## BornthatWay

Well I am not sure we are going to make it. I have lost my mind and decided to take over the general store where I have been working.

The store is on life support from poor management and I love a challenge. I was approached to run it by the owners and many folks in the community so I am going to give it a shot.

If I can get things running smoothly by then we will try to come but I do not think I will have the store where it needs to be as we do not take over until at least September 1.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

> Well I am not sure we are going to make it. I have lost my mind and decided to take over the general store where I have been working.
> 
> The store is on life support from poor management and I love a challenge. I was approached to run it by the owners and many folks in the community so I am going to give it a shot.
> 
> If I can get things running smoothly by then we will try to come but I do not think I will have the store where it needs to be as we do not take over until at least September 1.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hope you can make it.



We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors

----------


## crashdive123

> Well I am not sure we are going to make it. I have lost my mind and decided to take over the general store where I have been working.
> 
> The store is on life support from poor management and I love a challenge. I was approached to run it by the owners and many folks in the community so I am going to give it a shot.
> 
> If I can get things running smoothly by then we will try to come but I do not think I will have the store where it needs to be as we do not take over until at least September 1.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hope you can make it.



We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors

----------


## Rick

> 	No public address systems are allowed




Sorry, Hunter, but you have to leave the karaoke machine at home. Yeah, I know.

----------


## hunter63

That's funny, everyone says that.......Hummmmm..... Wonder why?

----------


## madmax

I suppose anyone who's been to a FL Kracaneuner camp would claim the snoring to be at LEAST a public address system.  I'll try to quiet Maxine and Max.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max, Maxine and Max the Wonder Dog
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors

----------


## madmax

Barring any unforeseen calamity, count Sam and I in.  We'll be on a 3 camp 10 day SE adventure.

Kelly and Max the wonder dog are going to likely miss this trip.  

Now... to bring a 10 or a 12 DO.  LOL

----------


## Mannlicher

Crash,  I believe I'll come up with Tony for this get together.    I see he has already alerted you so you won't be shocked when a couple of old guys show up.    :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash,  I believe I'll come up with Tony for this get together.    I see he has already alerted you so you won't be shocked when a couple of old guys show up.


Glad you can make it.


We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors
Mannlicher

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors
Mannlicher

----------


## madmax

We're probably going to roll in Wed.  Do a little hiking.

----------


## crashdive123

> We're probably going to roll in Wed.  Do a little hiking.


On the dirt road that leads to the campgrounds (several miles) there are spots along the way for dispersed camping.  Might be great for Wednesday night if you make it that far.

----------


## madmax

Excellent.  That'll save a few bucks.

----------


## crashdive123

I should add......that access road is off the Blue Ridge Parkway.  Several small waterfalls and streams along it.  Quite a few beautiful stops along that narrow road.

----------


## madmax

I think we're doing a little  off roading coming down from Va so a primitive site will fit in nicely.

Now I have to figure out how to download the software for my new camera.  I'm a dinosaur.

----------


## Wilderbeast

Hello, I plan on attending.  I may have to roll in on Saturday but that is still up in the air.  Looking forward to seeing old friends and making some new friends.


'beast

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max
Born that Way and Mr Born that Way
Pgvoutdoors
Mannlicher
Wilderbeast

----------


## Mannlicher

only a week away now.    Room for more, at this point.    :Smile:

----------


## natertot

> only 2 weeks away now.    Room for more, at this point.


Don't get there too early!

----------


## BornthatWay

Unfortunately we will not be able to attend. We just started a new business and just cannot leave for this trip. The good news is the business is doing well.

I hope you all have a wonderful time. We enjoyed it so much there last year.  It is so beautiful there and the people of this forum are wonderful to camp with.

Peace and love to all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

> Unfortunately we will not be able to attend. We just started a new business and just cannot leave for this trip. The good news is the business is doing well.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time. We enjoyed it so much there last year.  It is so beautiful there and the people of this forum are wonderful to camp with.
> 
> Peace and love to all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry you won't be able to make it.



We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max
Pgvoutdoors
Mannlicher
Wilderbeast

----------


## Mannlicher

weather is looking good for this outing.  Some clouds, but sunshine also, no rain in the current forcast.  Temps in the day around mid sixties, and mid/high forties at night.  Good sleeping weather.  Less than two weeks now.    :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Really looking forward to this years trip.



We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max
Pgvoutdoors
Mannlicher
Wilderbeast

----------


## natertot

Getting ready to go for the trip. Kiddos are getting excited. Mrs. and I have been looking up the surrounding areas. Looks like a few little towns within short distance. Also some waterfalls to go check out. Really looking forward to this.

I just noticed Hunter is not on the list. Gonna miss you this year Hunter!!!!

Checked out the weather. Looks like the temps will be between 45* and 75* the entire time with chances of rain ranging from 0% to 20% over the course of the trip. Looks like perfect camping weather to me!

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations to arrive on Thursday 10/22 and depart on Sunday 10/25. Our reservations are for three nights.  We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Kyratshooter
Natertot, Mrs tot and 2 not so little anymore tots
Mad Max
Pgvoutdoors
Wilderbeast

----------


## crashdive123

Y'all behave.  We're headed out in the morning.

----------


## Mannlicher

Hope all have a fun filled, and safe camp.  So very sorry that things did not work out for me this year.    Crash, I'll see you in a couple of weeks.    :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> Getting ready to go for the trip. Kiddos are getting excited. Mrs. and I have been looking up the surrounding areas. Looks like a few little towns within short distance. Also some waterfalls to go check out. Really looking forward to this.
> 
> I just noticed Hunter is not on the list. Gonna miss you this year Hunter!!!!
> 
> Checked out the weather. Looks like the temps will be between 45* and 75* the entire time with chances of rain ranging from 0% to 20% over the course of the trip. Looks like perfect camping weather to me!


Yeah, Nate sorry here as well...we really missing the outings.

Been kinda walking wounded this summer......Mr'sH63 Dr'in' on her knee...Appointment Thur....
I'm still trying to get back to as normal as I can....LOL...

So Crash and all y'all have a good time.....we will be there in sprit.

----------


## natertot

Travel safe safe Crash. See you there soon.

H63, hope you and Mrs. get back on your feet.

----------


## 1stimestar

Have a great time and take more pictures!

----------


## kyratshooter

I am afraid I am going to have to cancel.

A couple of health issues have popped up.

First jamboree I have missed in 5 years...

You guys have a good time, and take lots of pictures.

----------


## Solar Geek

Crash and all have a great great time and lots of "people " pictures please.  Scenery is great but nothing beats seeing our members ! 
 I am spending this week and next  processing the abundant harvest, and catching up on everything I didn't do while I was gone to Maine for 14 days for a lobster roll trip and then gone and busy for 4(!) birthdays in a row for immediate family. I will think of you as I am on my knees planting garlic '

----------


## crashdive123

Made it back home safely.  Had a great time.  I'll download the pics I took and post a few tomorrow.

----------


## hunter63

Good to hear the trip was successful and fun.....Looking forward to the pic's.
Would have liked to attend....Oh well.

----------


## natertot

> Made it back home safely.  Had a great time.  I'll download the pics I took and post a few tomorrow.


Glad you made it back safely! 

It was most definitely a good weekend. Those that didn't go missed out on perfect weather, fantastic views, and tons of salamanders (all but a few were in the bathroom). The bugs were all but non existent. Really good time.

----------


## crashdive123

> The bugs were all but non existent. Really good time.


I guess they heard I was coming.

----------


## Wilderbeast

I had a nice but too brief visit.  Got to meet Crash and Mrs Crash, Natertot, Mrs Tot, the two little tots and doggie tot and enjoyed the scenery and some excellent chili.  Thanks for welcoming me to your camp, I look forward to a longer visit in the future.

----------


## natertot

> I guess they heard I was coming.


Hahahaha! 

Wilderbeast, I am glad that you got to come out for a bit as well and that I had the opportunity to meet you. I hope to see you around this forum a little more and I think I might have to mosey over to the other forum as well. I hope our paths cross again soon!

----------

